# زيت ذيل الحصان المعروف



## مسوقة26 (3 مارس 2012)

*[FONT=_PDMS_IslamicFont]كريم الانوثه لشد وتكبير الثدي واماكن الانوثه [/FONT]**[FONT=_PDMS_IslamicFont]بالجسم متوفر الان [/FONT]*
*[FONT=_PDMS_IslamicFont]كريم الانوثه[/FONT]*
*[FONT=_PDMS_IslamicFont]لشد و تكبير و امتلاء[/FONT]**[FONT=_PDMS_IslamicFont]الصدر واماكن الانوثه النحيفة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=_PDMS_IslamicFont]حجم الكريم 200 جرام[/FONT]*



*[FONT=_PDMS_IslamicFont]حجم الكريم 200 جرام[/FONT]*
*[FONT=_PDMS_IslamicFont]المكونات كما هي مكتوبه على العبوه[/FONT]*
*[FONT=_PDMS_IslamicFont]يتكون من قاعدة[/FONT]**[FONT=_PDMS_IslamicFont]كريم[/FONT]*
*[FONT=_PDMS_IslamicFont]يحتوي على لانولين والذي يعمل على زيادة حجم العضله المسببه لتكبير النهد[/FONT]** , **[FONT=_PDMS_IslamicFont]وزيت سوداني , زيت الصويا ,زيت الحلبه , زيت الفجل , زيت روزماري , زيت الخروع[/FONT]** , **[FONT=_PDMS_IslamicFont]زيت محلب , زيت جنين القمح , زيت زيتون , زيت السمسم , زيت الحيه[/FONT]*
*[FONT=_PDMS_IslamicFont]خروع وزيت محلب[/FONT]**[FONT=_PDMS_IslamicFont]وزيت جنين القمح وزيت زيتون وزيت سمسم وزيت الحية[/FONT]*
*[FONT=_PDMS_IslamicFont]ويستعمل الكريم لحالات ضمور[/FONT]**[FONT=_PDMS_IslamicFont]وصغر النهدين واماكن الانوثه المختلفه بالجسم النحيفه والهزيله والتي تقل بها نسبة[/FONT]**[FONT=_PDMS_IslamicFont]الشحوم[/FONT]*​

*[FONT=_PDMS_IslamicFont]طريفة الاستعمال[/FONT]** :*

*[FONT=_PDMS_IslamicFont]تدلك به الصدر[/FONT]**[FONT=_PDMS_IslamicFont]والاماكن النحيفة والهزيلة بالجسم مرة يوميا مساءا[/FONT]*


*[FONT=_PDMS_IslamicFont]سعر العلبه 50 ريال[/FONT]*


[FONT=_PDMS_IslamicFont]




[/FONT]


كريم املا المخدر الاكثر فاعلية لتخدير الجلد قبل نزع الشعر وداعا لآلام الشعر

[FONT=_PDMS_IslamicFont]كريــــم أمــــلا المخـــدر[/FONT]
[FONT=_PDMS_IslamicFont]أرخص سعر فى جميع المنتديات[/FONT]
[FONT=_PDMS_IslamicFont]ومع كثر الطلب على كريم املا المخدر الموضعي[/FONT]
[FONT=_PDMS_IslamicFont]والان اوفره لكم بسعر مناسب[/FONT]​


*[FONT=_PDMS_IslamicFont]



[/FONT]*

*[FONT=_PDMS_IslamicFont]خدري المنطقه وبعدها نتفي بكل سهوله (سواء بالحلاوه او الاله او الشمع) وتمتعي بالنعومه الفائقه[/FONT]*
*[FONT=_PDMS_IslamicFont]والراحه والصفااااء والنقاااااااااء للمنطقه [/FONT]*
​كريم أملا المخدر

وهو يستخدم لتخدير البشرة خاصةً فى الاماكن الحساسة لتسهيل عملية نزع الشعر من جذوره تماماً بدون الإحساس بأى ألم أو تعب ان شاء الله

ويستعمل ايضا قبل عمليات الليزر الخاصه البشرة

وهو كريم طبى صناعة سويدية

طريقة الاستعمال :

تفرغ من انبوبة الى 2 على المنطقة الحساسة او المنطقة المراد نزع الشعر منها اى يوزع الكريم على المنطقة ولا يتم دعكه اى لا تتشربه البشرة مجرد فرد الكريم فقط بحيث يكون ظاهر الكريم على البشرة ويترك من ساعه الى ساعتين حسب طبيعه كل بشرة وعند الشعور بالتنميل وتخدير المنطقة يتم مسح الكريم وازالة الشعر بدون الاحساس بأى الم باذن الله


مكونات العلبة

العلبة تحتوى على 5 انبوبات من الكريم + بلاستر طبى لتغطية المنطقة بعد وضع الكريم





سعر العلبه 75 ريال














كريــــــــــم تريتوسبوت الطبي ( لإزالة بقع الجلد الداكنــــــة )







يحتوي على 4 مواد لها تاثير فعال لتقليل زيادة تلون الجلد 
هيدروكينون لة تاثير قوي في منع تكوين الميلانين في الجلد مفيد في

حالات الكلف والنمش 
واسمرار الجلد كما ان مادة اليوزولكس كمادة واقية من اشعة الشمس تقلل

من فرص اعادة 
تكون الميلانين مرة اخرى في الجلد . 
التريتينوين مادة فعالة تساعد الغشاء الخلوي على تكوين طبقة قرنية اقل

التصاقاً وبالتالي

يسهل تقشيرها . الهيدروكورتيزون لة تاثير مساعد في تحسين النتائج

كما انة يقلل من احتمالات

حدوث اي التهاب.

دواعي الاستعمال

يستخدم لتفتيح لون الجلد تدريجيا في حالات البقع الداكنة او الاسمرار 
الناتج عن حروق او التهابات 
النمش الجلدي 
اسمرار الجلد المصاحب لاختلال الغدد التناسلية (الكلف)


طريقة الاستخدام:

تدعك المناطق الداكنة اللون بالكريم مرة او مرتين يوميا ويغسل الكريم 
بعد الاستعمال في الصباح 
ثم يوضع مرطب طبي خالي من العطور.

تحذير
يراعي عدم تعرض الاماكن المعالجة بالكريم لاشعة الشمس المباشرة لفترة 
طويلة.
لايستعمل اثناء الحمل والرضاعة . 
لا يستخدم للاطفال اقل من سنتين.




سعر الكريم 35 ريال اقل طلب علبتين






 
*كريم الكولاجين من ايفا المطور*
*



*


*كريم الكولاجين من ايفا المطور*

*لماذا ايفا كولاجين ؟*

*ان كريمات تقدم السن العادية تعمل فقط على تصحيح سطح البشرة ولكن مع التركيبة المبتكرة ثلاثية التأثير على التجاعيد والتى تعمل بتقنية امتصاص النانو سوف تختبرى بنفسك نتايج التصحيح الذى يصحح سطح وعمق وحجم التجاعيد معطيا لبشرتك ابعاد جديدة للنعومة والتماسك والامتلاء الطبيعى من الداخل*​


*التأثير الثلاثى الابعاد*

*السطح : يعمل الكولاجين البحرى على ترطيب البشرة وزيادة مرونتها واعادة التماسك*

*العمق : تتغلغل جزيئات النانو الى عمق البشرة حاملة الفيتامينات التى تحفز الجسم على انتاج الكولاجين الطبيعى من الداخل*

*الحجم : يملاء الكولاجين البشرة ويعطيها حجما غنيا ويجدد شبابها*


*طريقة الاستعمال*
*ستعمليه صباحا ومساءا على الوجه والرقبة مع التدليك بلطف*

*النتائج :*
*خلال اسبوع تلمسين تحسن فى شكل التجاعيد*
*خلال 15 يوم ستصبح بشرتك أكثر تماسكا*
*خلال شهر ستبدو بشرتك ممتلئة واكثر شبابا*​

*ملحوظة :حجم العبوة 50 مل يعنى اكبر من الشكل القديم اللى كان 30 مل*

*سعر الكريم 75 ريال*





​

امبولات الكولاجين بالشكل الجديد​






لإمتلاء الخدود واليدين وتأخير علامات تقدم السن











والنحافه فى اليدين

تبدأ النتيجه فى الظهور بعد اسبوعين من الاستعمال


مش هاتصدقى وجميع من حولك سيلاحظون امتلاء خدودك ويديكى

واختفاء علامات التجاعيد وتقدم السن

يحتوى على مجموعة منتقاه من الزيوت الطبيعيه والفيتامينات

التى تعطى بشرتك التماسك والنعومه وتبدو بشرتك ويديكى ممتلئتان

وتختفى علامات تقدم السن فى بشرتك ويديكى






​

طريقـــــة الاستعمــــال

يغسل الوجه جيدا ويكسر الامبول ويوزع على الوجهه والرقبه يوم بعد يوم 
وسوف تظهر النتيجه خلال 15 يوم​
*سعر الامبولات 75 ريال*



*



*​

.زيت الحشيش الاخضر بالاعشاب الطبيعيه والزهور البريه

*صورته الزيت الاصلي*









يعتبر زيت الحشيش البري من افضل الزيوت النافعه لفروة الشعر فهو غني بالعناصر الضروريه لنمو الشعر بطريقه مذهله ويعتبر من اقدم الزيوت المعروفه في العالم..


والان ياتي حكم زيت الحشيش ؟؟


اتفق العلماء على تحريم الحشيش؛ لأن تناوله يؤدي إلى نوع من التخدير وإضاعة العقل، أما استخدام زيت الحشيش في شعر الرأس فيمكن أن يأخذ حكم التحريم فيما إذا كان جلد الرأس يمتص هذا الزيت ويؤثر بالتالي على النشاط العقلي وعلى الوعي الذهني. أما إذا كان استخدامه لا يؤدي إلى هذا الأثر فهو باقٍ على أصل الإباحة، ومثل هذا الأمر يُسأل عن معرفته المختصون من علماء الطب أو الكيمياء، فإذا قالوا بأن استخدام هذا الزيت لشعر الرأس يؤدي عادة إلى نوع من التخدير الموصّل إلى ضياع العقل يكون حكمه حينئذ التحريم، وإذا قالوا بأنه لا يؤدي عادة إلى مثل ذلك، يكون مباحاً









وقد اجاب مفتي عام المملكة عن حكم إستخدام زيت الحشيش فاجاب بجواز 
‫حكم استعمال زيت الحشيش‬&lrm; - YouTube


وهنا يكون استخدام زيت الحشيش حلال بإذن الله تعالى لأن الأطباء المتخصصون أثبتوا بانه ليس له أي اثر سلبي على الانسان في ذهاب العقل وغيره .


وحبيت افيدكم بهذا الكلام لأنه كثر الغش والتزوير فيه والأختلاف في الحكم والرأي ,الله أعلم


فوائده:


# يطول الشعر بطريقه هائله 
# يكثف الشعر بشكل فعال
# ينعم الشعر ويكسبه بريقا ولمعانا
# يمنع تساقط الشعر-ضد القشره


طريقة الاستعمال:


أولا: للتطويل والتكثيف وتقوية البويصلات:
تدعك فرورة الرأس جيدا برفق ويدهن الشعر من منبته وحتى أطرافه ويترك من 5-7 ساعات وذلك لمده عشرة أيام متتاليه ثم بعد ذلك يومين في الاسبوع..


ثانيا: لعدم التساقط وضد القشره ولتنشيط الفروه:
يوضع ربع فنجان صغير من الزيت في اناء ويسخن لمدة خمس دقائق ثم يترك حتى يبرد وتدعك به الفروه جيدا ويترك من 6-8 ساعات ولمدة خمس ايام متتاليه ثم بعد ذلك يومين في الاسبوع..


ثالثا: للتنعيم والفرد:
تدعك فروة الرأس والشعر بأكمله بقليل من الزيت ويترك من 3-4 ساعات ثم يغسل جيدا بشامبو مره واحده في الاسبوع..


النتائج:


نتائج مذهله وخياليه من أول 10 أيام خاصة للتساقط والشعر الباهت المقصف- يوقف التساقط ويصبح شعر صحي وناعم ولامع.ويعالج القشره .



















يستخدم زيت الحشيش لكافة أنواع الشعر(العادي –الدهني –الجاف)








يزيل القشره بصفه تامه








ضمان الزيت :


الزيت خالي من اي اضافات كيميائيه وهو الاصلي 
فالمنتج مضمون ومجرب وينفع للحامل والمرضع والاطفال.. 
سعر الزيت ب 125 ريال 
والكميه جدا محدوده









كما يتوفر لدينا 
زيت ذيل الحصان المعروف




بنات اي وحده تحلم ان يكوون شعرها طووويل خالي من العيووب .. وتتلفح فيه هنا وهناك عليها باستخدام زيت ذيل الحصان 
والشعر الطووويل هو ( تــــآج الــمـرأة ) ورمز للأنوووثــه والجمــآآآآآل .. ويكفي ان الشعر الطوويل يجذب ويلفت الانظار


الهدف منه تشجيع البنات انهم يطوولوون شعورهم .. واللي شعورهم طويله يهتمون فيها اكثر واكثر .. 
زيت ذيل الحصان









الفوائد: زيت ذيل الحصان هو زيت شعر طبيعي له قوه جباره لتطويل الشعر وتكثيفه لانه يغذي الشعر من جذوره وحنى نهايه اطرافه بقوه لاتتخيليها ان هذا الزيت هو الحل المناسب لجميع انواع الشعر والذي طور خصيصا ليذود الشعر






المكونات:
زيوت طبيعيه ــ مستخلص دهن ذيل الحصان 





طريقة الإستعمال: 
بعد غسل الشعر وتجفيفه .... دلكي الشعر من الاطراف حتى فروه الراس بالكريم واتركيه مده لاتقل عن ثلاث ساعات وبعد ذلك اغسليه . كرري العمليه يوميا لمده اسبوع وبعد ذلك كل اسبوع مره واحده وراقبي الفرق .

الوزن الكلي:* 160م جرام* 
وهو مستخلص من اقوى المواد الطبيعية 
وهو الزيت الاصلي


والنتيجه 







كل وحده منا تتمنى شعرها يكون طويل








سعر الزيت 150


كما يتوفر لدينا كريم ذيل الحصان
سعر الكريم 150 ريال









كما يتوفر لدينا زيت الحيه الهندي الاصلي 







يمنع تساقط الشعر و يزيد نموه
و يقوى بصيلات الشعر و يمنع التقصف 
كما انه يعطى الشعر حيوية و بريقا و لمعانا


طريقة الاستعمال:
للحصول على افضل النتائج بنضع مقدار مناسب من الزيت فى راحة اليد و ندلك به برفق كامل فروة الراس حتى اطراف الشعر


يستعمل يوم بعد يوم لمدة 6 اسابيع لتحصلى بامر الله على نتايج مضمونة حيث اثبت فاعليته و تاثيره القوى على الشعر 
لجميع انواع الشعر

العبوة سعتها 200 مللى 
سعر العلبه120 ريال 
و تكفى 6 اسابيع هى مده ظهور النتيجة ان شاء الله









كما يتوفر كريم طبيب الشعر منسلفرمون الاصلي







تكبير الصوره


*كريم **طبيب الشعر ومميزاته الرائعة *
*يجعل شعرك كثيف وبه لمعة من غير مظهر *
*مقوي ومنشط ومغذي يجف بسرعة ويعطي الشعر مظهر المبلل والنظيف مثالي للشعر الطويل *
*يعطية مرونة وكثافة و كلمسة أخيرة مثالي لتصفيف الشعر بالاستشوار ولعمل أصعب **التسريحات*



منعم للشعر يجعله سهل التسريح ورائحته جميله وغير مدهن ممكن نضعه بدل الجل للشعر الكيرلي وللبنوتات الصغار ممتاز للمدرسه وتسريح شعرهم يجعله لامع ومرتب وسهل التسريح



فوائده 
يحتوي ع فيتامين هــ وهذا الفيتامين مناسب ومفيد لشعر


طريقة الأستخدام
ضعي من الكريم ع الشعر مع التدليك المستمر لفروة الرأس



يتوفرمنه حجمين الصغير والكبير 
800 ملي بسعر 40 ريال 
500 ملي بسعر 30 ريال








كما يتوفر كريم جنين القمح 
لترطيب البشره وتصفية البشرة
ولتفتيح الهالات السودا وتبيض الاماكن السوداء









بوفرلكم كريم طبيعى ورائع لتفتيح الهالات السودا من العينين وتفتيح اى مناطق سمرا بالوجه والجسم والمناطق الحساسه وتحت الابط الى ما نقدر نستخدملها اى شىء الا ان يكون طبيعى ومجرب


وهو ((كريم جنين القمح)) وطبعابنات كلنا سمعنا
عن فوائد زيت جنين القمح الرهيبه فى التفتيح ولذلك عملتالشركه المنتجه لهذا الكريم منتج مكون منزيت جنين قمح ومكونات اخرى طبيعيه وذلك للحصول على افضل النتائج ان شاءالله​


واحلى ما فى الكريم انه طبيعى 100% ولذلك يمكن استخدامه بامان لكل المناطق الحساسه فى الجسم



ان شاء الله الكريم نتائجة اكيدة خلال اسبوعين بأذن الله وبلا من الخلطات اللى مابنعرف شو مكوناتها


وهو كريم تفتيح للبشرة والجسم طبيعي 100% دون اي مواد كيماوية مضرة ومسجل بوزارة الصحة



يعنى أماااااااان وموثوق فيه يستخدم صباحا ومساءا على بشرة نظيفة ويعطي للبشرة الاشراقه
والصفاء ويزيل اى سواد خلال اسبوعين من الاستخدام ويقضي علي اي بقع سمراء بالجسم .


-:المكونات:-
شمع عسل طبيعي
زيت جنين القمح
فيتامين e



سعر الكريم 100 ريال








كما تتوفر صابونة الكركم










صابونة الكركم بياري هندي لتفتيح البشرة ونقائها من الحبوب والررؤس السودا تعتبر مقشر طبيعي وخفيف للبشرة 
وكلنا عارفين فوائد الكركم للبشرة 
صابونة الكركــــــــم بياري الهندي


فوائد الكركم للبشرة :
يساعد الكركم على تبييض الوجه والجسم والبشره بنسبه مئه بالمئه ويزيل البقع السوداء والنمش والكلف مع الاستمرار
يرطب وينعم البشرة ويقضي على الجفاف
يهديء الجلد ويقضي على الالتهابات الجلدية في البشره.
وايضا الكل يعرف فوائد الكركم في التفتيح وياخر شيخوخة البشره يحميها من التجاعيد
والاهم الاكيد انه مفتح عجيب للبشره
يعطيكي نضــــــاره ولمعه وبياااااااض وحيـــــــــــويه
منظف ومســـــاعد للجلد في ازالة الخلايا الميته
منظف ومطهر للوجه وجميع اجزاء الجسم وخصوصا المنطقه الحساسه
مفيد ومعالج للبقع الداكنه والحـــــكه
قابض ومطهر ومضاد للبكتــــــريا​


سعر الصابونه 20 ريال 





صابونة الكركم والمر *الطبيعيه*
*

*
*أضغط على الصورة للتكبير*


طبعا كلنا نعرف فوائد المر في الشد وللحبوب فهو يعتبر مضاد حيوي لكل شي

وايضا الكل يعرف فوائد الكركم في التفتيح وياخر شيخوخة البشره يحميها من التجاعيد
والاهم الاكيد انه مفتح عجيب للبشره
كيف لو اجتمعوااا الاثنين في صابونه وحده ... وحده بس 2 في 1


يعطيكي نضــــــاره ولمعه وبياااااااض وحيـــــــــــويه 
منظف ومســـــاعد للجلد في ازالة الخلايا الميته 
منظف ومطهر للوجه وجميع اجزاء الجسم وخصوصا المنطقه الحساسه​


مفيد ومعالج للبقع الداكنه والحـــــكه 
قابض ومطهر ومضاد للبكتــــــريا 
يعطيــــــك شعور بالراحه 
سعرها 30 ريال​


للتواصل 
0549457559​




__________________

☀★منتجات لازالة الشعر الابيض ☀★وزيت النمل الاصلي((( روجا )))) لازالة الشعر
☀★كريمات بارتنرلوف الفرنسيه الاصليه ذو جوده عاليه ومضمونه باقل الاسعار جمله ومفرق☀★​


----------

